# Compte orange dans mail



## oclairedelalune (11 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de recevoir mon MacBook.
Tout va plutôt bien sauf avec Mail.
Je peux recevoir des messages mais pas en envoyer.
Suis Orange avec Livebox.

J'avais pris soin de conserver tous mes codes qui marchaient impec avec le Mail qui tournait sous Panther (hier). Et là ça tourne plus.

J'ai cherché des réponses un peu partout sur les forums MacG et sur Orange. Ai trouvé qu'il fallait modifier le smtp.orange.fr en smtp-msa.orange.fr et mettre le port 587 au lieu de 25. mais ça marche toujours pas.

Quelqu'un qui est chez Orange et qui utilise Mail (la dernière version sous Leopard) pourrait-il me dire comment configurer un compte Mail ??

Merci.


----------



## oclairedelalune (11 Décembre 2007)

J'ai fini par trouver l'option qui marche et je la donne avec plaisir :

Dans infos compte :

- type : POP
- description : le nom qu'on veut pour le compte
- adresse électronique : la vôtre !
- nom complet : le vôtre ?!
- serveur de réception : pop.orange.fr
- nom d'utilisateur : adresse messagerie SANS @orange.fr
- mot de passe : votre mot de passe de messagrie
- serveur d'envoi : smtp.orange.fr
- description : le nom que vous voulez
- j'ai coché n'utiliser que ce serveur
- pas coché utiliser SSL
- pas demandé d'authentification
- dans avancé : laisser le port 25

J'ai testé, ça marche. et je touche plus à rien !
:sleep:


----------

